# BC GRANT 11th Annual Shoot Flyer



## B.C. Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

Please check out the attached flyer. Great door prizes continue to come in and the last novelty shot for the grand prize will be progressive!! Take an easy shot for a guaranteed prize or step it up or out for bigger and better prizes. 10 shooters will be drawn to participate.  80 targets are in the shade and as always the Seringety range is in full sun!!  Plenty of water will be through out all the ranges. 

Two of the ranges will be stay open all afternoon for those that would like to shoot another round and Kevin Stephens will have yet another hateful IRON MAN set for our enjoyment.

Address to the shoot is 1405 B.C. Grant Road, Alto GA 30510 or State Highway 365 right behind the Hayes Dealerships.  Or call my dad 678-858-2437

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 8, 2010)

Dennis said:


> If thats the one im thinking of there will be a couple of hundred people there and all the shots are long! I might also have a club work day also.I will let you know



yes that it is a great shoot and great people that put it on


----------



## B.C. Girl (Aug 8, 2010)

Brown - you want to go through the ranges and look at the traditional shots to make sure they are not too long? We'll be out there all day Friday. Let me know.


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 8, 2010)

no need to i have shoot all of the  shoots seen they started


----------



## B.C. Girl (Aug 12, 2010)

Just picked up a bunch of door -prizes from The Fox Hole and The Sports Shop. We're expecting 700+ shooters like last year. 

Any shop(s) wishing to donate door prizes get in touch with us and we'll say nothing but great things about you. If you can't do door prizes, e-mail your info to us anyway and we'll share any sales, events or promotions you have coming up!

We look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 12, 2010)

Great shoot! 
We'll be there.


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 13, 2010)

What are plans for tomorrow if it rains?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Eric, go ahead and put some Rain-X on your lenses.


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 13, 2010)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Eric, go ahead and put some Rain-X on your lenses.



that why you need to shoot traditional just point and shoot


----------



## james hyde (Aug 14, 2010)

A big thank you to all the BC Grant members, great job again! Rev Stone brought it big time. We had a big time visiting with you all today, it is always like a homecoming. Congratulations to all the winners, some fine scores were turned in overall, 'ol Stuffer did us proud on the long shot. Boy howdy, that was a demented individual who set up the Iron man, good job!


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a great time.  Awsome message and great shoot.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Great Message, Great Shoot, Great Weather, Great Fellowship! Could not have asked for better!


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 15, 2010)

it was a qreat shoot as it has always been looking forward to next year


----------



## stuffer (Aug 15, 2010)

just wanted to let yall know we really enjoy shooting up there with yall the speaker really brought it as always also liked the long shot, that was the best shot I made all day thanks for evarything yall do to get the word out


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 18, 2010)

congrats stuffer, you da man.  i can bearly see that target..and you shoot a fixed pin sight????


----------



## pinkdanielle :] (Sep 7, 2010)

I went to this shoot. Loved it! Shot 4 up :]


----------

